# ~Princess Mallorn and Lady Tilda~



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, I managed to get some pictures off the camera today. 
Here are some pictures of the bird girls together: Mallorn is so snobbish about it  In some of the pictures, you can see her "I'm judging you" look  
Enjoy!

What a poser! But I focused in on Tilda for this one, you can see her sitting there. 









"Mum, do I have to be here? Really?"









"Oh, it's her."









The look of judgement 









I am the ruler! :king:


















Then she came to her favorite perch:









Oh, also, I found these pictures of a rainbow I saw a few weeks ago! As some of you might know from previous threads, it's been raining a lot more than average over here:

















Thanks for looking :wave:


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Ahh, Mallorn has such commanding posture and looks so in charge.
Lady Tilda looks so relaxed in her cage, which is the same classic style as the cage one of my aunt keeps her canary in.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Ahh, Mallorn has such commanding posture and looks so in charge.
> Lady Tilda looks so relaxed in her cage, which is the same classic style as the cage one of my aunt keeps her canary in.


I'm sure she'll quite agree  Tilda, bless her, doesn't mind her at all, except for the occasional attempts to try and get her attention :laughing:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Tilda is so humble. Mallorn has nothing to be threatened by lol. She is just so confident that she's boss !

That is a beautiful double rainbow. It even has an extra stripe of green and violet under the first violet stripe!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mallorn has the haughtiness of a Princess -- no doubt about it!
Tilda doesn't seem the least perturbed that Mallorn has decided to use her roof as a resting place. 

And, I love your rainbow pictures - gorgeous!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> Tilda is so humble. Mallorn has nothing to be threatened by lol. She is just so confident that she's boss !
> 
> That is a beautiful double rainbow. It even has an extra stripe of green and violet under the first violet stripe!


Haha, I agree  She's just...
I loved the rainbow, it was just amazing!


FaeryBee said:


> *Mallorn has the haughtiness of a Princess -- no doubt about it!
> Tilda doesn't seem the least perturbed that Mallorn has decided to use her roof as a resting place.
> 
> And, I love your rainbow pictures - gorgeous!*


Tilda is such a sweetheart  She doesn't mind Mallorn at all, even when she plays with her toys through the bars 
Thank you Deb


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hahaha Mallorn is such a funny little rascal, she really does have an attitude 
And Tilda is just the cutest and placid little bird she's absolutely beautiful 

And what a cool rainbow too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see the Princess Mallorn visiting Tilda! Maybe they'll be good friends one day. 
Those rainbow pics are awesome too!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Those were too cute starling! I love little Mallorns attitude *


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute photos,Gigi! I also love the photos of the rainbow!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamhf said:


> Hahaha Mallorn is such a funny little rascal, she really does have an attitude
> And Tilda is just the cutest and placid little bird she's absolutely beautiful
> 
> And what a cool rainbow too! Thanks for sharing


She really does  I'll tell Tilda you said so, I'm sure she'll take it quite humbly unlike *cough cough* _Mallorn_...
Glad you liked the pictures 



aluz said:


> It's great to see the Princess Mallorn visiting Tilda! Maybe they'll be good friends one day.
> Those rainbow pics are awesome too!


We can only hope... Thanks Ana 



CuteLittleBirdies said:


> *Those were too cute starling! I love little Mallorns attitude *


Thank you Lindsey, she has a big attitude for sure 


nuxi said:


> Very cute photos,Gigi! I also love the photos of the rainbow!


Thanks Gaby, glad you enjoyed!


----------

